# Tial wastegate bolt size



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

I need some bolts to mount a Tial 38mm wastegate dump tube.
My wastegate outlet is threaded for 2 bolts. What size bolt/thread do I need?
On another note, I am going to use 10mm bolts/nuts to secure the turbo to the manifold, what do other people use?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Tial wastegate bolt size (StevenT)*

I thought they were M8s, I can check when I get home.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Tial wastegate bolt size (veedub11)*

They are M8 1.25 pitch bolts, thanks


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Tial wastegate bolt size (StevenT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

